# Does anyone here squat every day?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

just started doing it the past week or so, so far so good i think. i just work up to 1 heavyish set per day. Olympic lifters train twice a day, its good cause your body adapts real fast and you no longer get sore or stiff lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Silly question but how do your muscles recover and grow if they're not getting any rest?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been squating every 2nd day since the start of last month, felt stiff the first couple of times but after that was fine. Started to feel a little run down and knees were getting a little achey on friday there but don't know if that was down to the squats or if I was just a little run down. Also I wasn't squatting mega heavy either as I am just getting back into training again.

Probably didn't answer your question very well there but when I was training before I used to be sore for days after squating and could hardly walk but every 2nd day for a month I was fine with, only thing I would be wary of is does squating not take quite a lot out of you so would be wary of that with the CNS in case you end up run down and ill like I was starting to feel.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Squatting once a week is plenty for me never mind every bloody day


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

2-3x a week is more than plenty on such a big lift imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if your squats are gonna be anything like your mates then i would recommend you squat every day for a few weeks .


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I've tried it and it works... But it's dangerous for a natty. Chances are you'll blow your knees out. You can't just jump into it. You body will adapt but it takes months or even years. Btw I'm talking about squatting to 1RM every single day (Bulgarian style).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

No but what I have done in the past is a variation of squat,variation of bench press and variation of deadlift every Mon,every Weds and every Friday.

It's good but hard to keep doing.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Once a week I tryed bench sqauts deads every outher day but wasent getting on to well with it so sticking with 1 muscle group a day


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont think id wanna train legs more than twice a week main lift been back squat one day and front squat the other (considering im natty too)

its interesting though how doing squats every day or every other day would increase strength


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> if your squats are gonna be anything like your mates then i would recommend you squat every day for a few weeks .


no. i do high bar atg


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

iamyou said:


> I've tried it and it works... But it's dangerous for a natty. Chances are you'll blow your knees out. You can't just jump into it. You body will adapt but it takes months or even years. Btw I'm talking about squatting to 1RM every single day (Bulgarian style).


i would imagine your knees would be more prone on gear, mine were getting sore squatting once a week on juice cos the gains were so rapid lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> no. i do high bar atg


Providing your form is good I see no reason why you couldn't squat daily but taking on enough food becomes very important .

Think you should try it and start a log , first few weeks will be tough but your body will try to adapt and overcome .


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Providing your form is good I see no reason why you couldn't squat daily but taking on enough food becomes very important .
> 
> Think you should try it and start a log , first few weeks will be tough but your body will try to adapt and overcome .


i do have a training log on here. ill just update that daily. ive started training completely differently, doing incline bench (cuz my incline is really **** as is my chest), squat, a back exercise, some shoulder **** and calves every day, my body doesnt get sore at all from low volume.

my squat over the past couple days.

28/11

140x7

29/11

145x6

30th i did front squats just to try clean grip, nearly broke wrist so sacked those

01/12

140x8

02/12

140x10

bare in mind i have just stopped using dnp 2 days back so i will get some nice gains, my pb on squat is 140x13 whilst bulking , 15lb heavier lol,so gonna ****ing smash it in the coming week, ill just hit 12 reps in the next couple days then up it to 150 and repeat process. cba maxing for a while.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pics of everyday squat legs please !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If squatting daily I would to a building style template so you get heavy/light days working low volume as you will smash legs over a 7 day period , will be interesting how you get on..

I think @MattGriff is the man with the best advice on this plus hes fairly strong


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> pics of everyday squat legs please !!!


nothing special really lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

nope as i cant walk straight for 2-3 days usely ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That picture belongs in flintys "where's all the men's men gone" thread :whistling:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty nice legs mate  no **** lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> That picture belongs in flintys "where's all the men's men gone" thread :whistling:


elaborate lol, i don't understand, fu and ur inside jokes!

anyways here is my log if you want to follow it;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196014-dat-dere-log-time-13.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> That picture belongs in flintys "where's all the men's men gone" thread :whistling:


i have turned over a new leaf and mickey taking is something i might have to stop doing .. but i was sooooo close lol


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I squat twice a week first session is high rep light weight (20x5 50kg) after I do heavy deadlifts then end of the week I do my heavy squat session.

Starting January I'm going to try and boost my squat, it's my worst lift and needs sorting.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

strongr said:


> I squat twice a week first session is high rep light weight (20x5 50kg) after I do heavy deadlifts then end of the week I do my heavy squat session.
> 
> Starting January I'm going to try and boost my squat, it's my worst lift and needs sorting.


I cant be ****d to deadlift anymore, got up to 250, and my back just gets strained often lol, could fix form but dont feel like it, rather just squat every day. till my squat is respectable, then i will throw deadlifts in somewhere down the line, i should probably have a default deadlift of 250 if i get my squat to 240ish, then ill just use gear and get a 300 dead in a matter of weeks lol


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> I cant be ****d to deadlift anymore, got up to 250, and my back just gets strained often lol, could fix form but dont feel like it, rather just squat every day. till my squat is respectable, then i will throw deadlifts in somewhere down the line, i should probably have a default deadlift of 250 if i get my squat to 240ish, then ill just use gear and get a 300 dead in a matter of weeks lol


Squatting isnt going to help your grip when you want I go back deadlifting ??

Deadlift and squats are exercises that you can brag about


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> I cant be ****d to deadlift anymore, got up to 250, and my back just gets strained often lol, could fix form but dont feel like it, rather just squat every day. till my squat is respectable, then i will throw deadlifts in somewhere down the line, i should probably have a default deadlift of 250 if i get my squat to 240ish, then ill just use gear and get a 300 dead in a matter of weeks lol


Don't think it would be possible to squat everyday if you deadlift too. My lower back is usually sore for 5+ days after a proper DL session. Btw are your numbers in kg or lbs??


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

strongr said:


> Squatting isnt going to help your grip when you want I go back deadlifting ??
> 
> Deadlift and squats are exercises that you can brag about


i allways used straps on deads anyways.



iamyou said:


> Don't think it would be possible to squat everyday if you deadlift too. My lower back is usually sore for 5+ days after a proper DL session. Btw are your numbers in kg or lbs??


KG and yes my lower back gets sore from squatting every day as is lol, couldn't be doing with throwing in deads.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

wondered why i seen so many squats in your journal, interesting to see how it goes


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Weightlifters and many Eastern block powerlifters squat multiple times a week - great for fitness and recovery. However there is a way you need to do it without burning out.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Weightlifters and many Eastern block powerlifters squat multiple times a week - great for fitness and recovery. However there is a way you need to do it without burning out.


is that with deloads and such? i quite enjoy squatting every day now lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> is that with deloads and such? i quite enjoy squatting every day now lol


No so much deloads but with periodisation.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope do them fridays ao can rest up over the weekend. though my legs and ass still aches till monday.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> No so much deloads but with periodisation.


i see, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Very popular with eastern counties and olympic weightlifting athletes as MattGriff has mentioned.

I'd advise doing plenty of reading and research before jumping into the deep end!

Good luck with it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

squatted 150x6 yesterday then my forearm cramped

squatted 150x8 today and it felt much lighter than yesterday. hopefully 150x10 in the next 2 days then bump it to 160.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

if squatting down to take a shit counts, then yes, everyday.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

murphy2010 said:


> I dont think id wanna train legs more than twice a week main lift been back squat one day and front squat the other (considering im natty too)
> 
> its interesting though how doing squats every day or every other day would increase strength


Your natty with those legs (avi) am jel


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

squatting everyday scares me. twice a week is enough for me.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes just when using the toilet


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I might start squatting twice a week now rather than once a week.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

In truth it prob more good than bad tho after i do my weights 4 times a week and cardio 3 times a week plus squats,,,leg press once a week my legs are f*ucked,,,then again im 43 now,,lol

Im sticking with the theory,,,less is more,,,well thats my excuse anyways


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

decided to sack this off i got in a bad mood after i was squatting and i tipped into the ****ing rack which cut my set short. going to start deadlifting again. this is gonna be so ****. considering i used to be able to do 250 be lucky if i can do 220 now lol, ah well will start light and volumey


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

If you do warm ups then try one set of 20 reps on the squat. Properly done you won't want to train legs for a week.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> If you do warm ups then try one set of 20 reps on the squat. Properly done you won't want to train legs for a week.


i do, every time i train quads, with 100kg on the bar  , but like you said, its just a warm up


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> If you do warm ups then try one set of 20 reps on the squat. Properly done you won't want to train legs for a week.


did 140x12 then 100x21 (high bar atg) 2 days ago legs are actually really sore.


----------

